# Surgical Buffing



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Surgical Buffing*

Working on thin panels or intricate areas is what I call surgical buffing. In order to do surgical buffing you need the right tools.

We have these new 3" pads and together with a 3" backing plate and an adapter for using double side pads but I use them as an extension.























































Same application, just a little different design, both work great.

*On Autogeek.net*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

From this thread....

*Bumblebee*























































I have some 3" pads that are not actually available. I asked Eric Dunn for these late last year and have been using them with great results. You can also see I'm using an Optimum Optimum Double-Sided Rotary Adapter attached to a 2-3/4 inch Hook & Loop Rotary Backing Plate with these small rotary buffer pads.

The adapter acts as an extension which allows me to better see where the pads touching the paint as I buff and also works sometimes to give you enough clearance to buff into tight areas.



















Before buffing out a tight, curved area like above you want to prime the outside of your buffing pad and then smear a little product on the paint itself with your finger as shown here....










:thumb:


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi does anyone know where I can this extension from in the uk


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite...rs-pair.php?osCsid=05ia9ujgpp9a6qbeutgrq1uai4


----------

